# Waiting



## PixelRabbit (Nov 21, 2012)

Another shot from the car but this time I was at playing with fast shutter speeds 
It begged to be black and white, it kinda reminded me of old shots of steelworkers, people comfortable where most wouldn`t be.
Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look.









The tree on the left was driving me nuts so here is the edit perfectly centering the fellow on the wall as suggested, conveniently taking the tree out was the perfect way to get him there


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh, yes, a fine shot!!! VERY nice!!!! I like the fog, the old-style twin silos, the telephone wires across the scene (not hydro wires, I think, but fine wires nonetheless) add some charm....all in all a very nice shot! The man standing on top leaning on the sledge handle really adds a huge amount to the shot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Derrel  I'm very happy with this one


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Derrel, we both missed an element in this shot... Can you find the flock of birds??


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 22, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2012)

Great find!!! The guy standing on top makes the shot for me!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Laynea and Mishele 

The fellow on the wall absolutely makes the image for me also Mishele, he is deliciously Charlie Chaplinesque IMHO!


----------



## KenC (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice feel to it and well executed, especially given that it was taken from a moving car, not that I'm trying to encourage that sort of thing, of course, but I digress ...

When I first saw this, something bothered me, and looking at it again today, I know what it is.  The area behind him doesn't really add anything and I think it actually detracts.  For me, the image is about the guy on the beam (Chaplinesque indeed!), the activity in the foreground, and the barn/silos and misty trees as background.  It's also about the long sweep of the beam, but if you crop 1/4 to 1/3 of the image on the right (I really like it at 1/3) you still have a pretty long sweep and the other elements fall into a better relationship in the image.  You could crop some on the bottom if you want to keep the panoramic format, and the dark area at the bottom isn't that helpful to it anyhow.  Just some things to consider ...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for your thoughts Ken, I see what you are saying and gave it a shot, there is something about the scale of the original that I like but I also definitely like your suggestions and the result. Is this what you were thinking? (I took a smidge off the left also to get rid of the bit of tree there, noticed it last night and want to take it out of the original also)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2012)

KenC said:


> Nice feel to it and well executed, especially given that it was taken from a moving car, not that I'm trying to encourage that sort of thing, of course, but I digress ...



Forgot to mention this part lol I actually debated on not saying anything about shooting this from the car but alas I decided to fess up  It is great panning practice! (that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!)


----------



## thetrue (Nov 22, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Forgot to mention this part lol I actually debated on not saying anything about shooting this from the car but alas I decided to fess up  It is great panning practice! (that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!)


I (regrettably) do this much too often, but it's SO HARD to just stop when there's a line of cars following at 50mph!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> I (regrettably) do this much too often, but it's SO HARD to just stop when there's a line of cars following at 50mph!



I wouldn't even consider asking Mr Rabbit to pull over for these shots. Getting them as we drive past is part of the challenge. Watching ahead for interesting things and being ready for it, changing settings on the fly, I really enjoy it and it makes long drives go by very fast 

Ken, you do know I'm the passenger when I'm shooting these right? I'm trying to figure out why shooting from the car is a bad thing and all I can come up with is IF one was driving...yes that would be bad, very very bad.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 22, 2012)

love it!  I think this is a great example of a shot that rule of thirds would destroy.  I love your centered composition, and if I was to make any change, it would be to make the centering even a bit more precise.  I like the original much more than the alternate crop.  IMHO, the reduced background destroys the story of the image.  The second version is a viable, even good picture.  The original is an outstanding image.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 22, 2012)

I prefer the first as well, but possibly with a little less foreground.


----------



## KenC (Nov 22, 2012)

The edit works for me.  I probably would have left the bottom of the boards in the foreground where some light is coming through - that line helped frame it.

As for the car, I just think it's better to stop for a good shot rather than deal with motion, window dirt, etc., although you've handled it very well.  And no, I did not assume you were driving.  I know there are times when it just isn't practical, so you're developing a useful skill.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> love it!  I think this is a great example of a shot that rule of thirds would destroy.  I love your centered composition, and if I was to make any change, it would be to make the centering even a bit more precise.  I like the original much more than the alternate crop.  IMHO, the reduced background destroys the story of the image.  The second version is a viable, even good picture.  The original is an outstanding image.


Thanks so much Fj 


thetrue said:


> I prefer the first as well, but possibly with a little less foreground.


Thanks Jeff 


KenC said:


> The edit works for me.  I probably would have left the bottom of the boards in the foreground where some light is coming through - that line helped frame it.
> 
> As for the car, I just think it's better to stop for a good shot rather than deal with motion, window dirt, etc., although you've handled it very well.  And no, I did not assume you were driving.  I know there are times when it just isn't practical, so you're developing a useful skill.


Ok fair enough


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2012)

I made a final edit with the tree on the left cropped off and perfectly centered the fellow on the wall, I think it made a difference so I added it to the OP


----------

